# Name ideas



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Help!

We are picking up our little girl in 5 weeks and need name ideas. It's a surprise/Christmas gift for our kids (boy, age 11 and girl, age 8). I picked the puppy out - less fighting there and the wait would have killed them. Now I'd like to have them help with naming her but want to have a few ideas ready if we need options/help.

We are a SUPER sporty family (baseball, softball, football and basketball and volleyball - in that order) if it helps.

I like Espyn (ESPN knock-off) but even DH think's it's too much. The other names I have don't really reflect us though. Here's what I have and I'd love ideas from you!

Bailey or Baylee
Daisy
Jazzy or Jazzie
Zoey
Teddie or Teddy
Sadie


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

How about *Kerri *(as in Kerri Walsh, who went to my high school and is an AMAZING volleyball & basketball player!).


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Cute name and she went to your high school?! How cool!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

How about Sporty


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

How about Mitzie ?( as in baseball mitt) I think it's a cute name for a little girl


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Flyer (high fly ball), Pepper ( pre-game warm-up exercise), Striker (strike outs), Dinger or Tater (homerun), Ace ( best starting pitcher), Alley (or "gap" between the outfielders), Slugger - granted not very girly names but seem fitting for a very sporty, active family. Enjoy! She's a cutie!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

whimsy said:


> How about Mitzie ?( as in baseball mitt) I think it's a cute name for a little girl


I like that ...


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Diamond (baseball)
Paige (Satchel Paige)


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How about Essie ?


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

She's really cute. I don't know where you live, but maybe a play on one of your local teams? I live in Maryland and we have the Baltimore Ravens, so Raven would be a cute name on a black or black and white dog, etc.

Star for "All Star", etc.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Great ideas! We live in WI so Brewers, Packers and UW Madison (Badgers) are our teams.

She looks black and white but she's actually chocolate and white.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

How about after a favorite player? 

But I will say that I love Bailey, Sadie and Daisy.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

They are all men! I do love those you listed too. Thanks ;-)


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

m&m mom said:


> They are all men! I do love those you listed too. Thanks ;-)


But maybe a last name? Or a favorite stadium? Or a favorite mascot? I'm not sure if all of your favorites are in Wisconsin.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks - they are all here. Miller Park (lol), Bernie our mascot, Bucky is the UW mascot and there isn't one for the Packers. I like Packer and Bucky but they are too boyish to me. Husband wants to stay away from player names in case of scandal (Ryan Braun was hard enough to explain to our kids)!


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

MY VOTE MITZIE she's a girl! give her a chic name LOL,or maybe wait til you get her and then decide..Good luck they are work but time pays off, as we are new owners to a sweet little girl name Darla she's 5 months tomorrow!! Time has flown, we brought her home at about 10 1/2weeks!!! Take lots of pics! Good luck

Take care,

Nic & Darla


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

I sure do love that name but my boss used it for her cat! Ugh


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Espy
Lombardi
Starr


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Here are names of some famous female athletes that could be cute puppy names:

Babe (Didrikson)
Bonnie (Blair)
Coco (Ho)
Jennie (Finch)
Kerri (Walsh)
Layne (Beachly)
Mia (Hamm)
Misty (May-Treanor)
Sage (Erickson)
Steffi (Graf)


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

MarinaGirl said:


> Here are names of some famous female athletes that could be cute puppy names:
> 
> Babe (Didrikson)
> Bonnie (Blair)
> ...


Now those are all AWESOME!!!! Steffi I think any name ending in the E sounding she will respond what an idiot I am my pup's name is Darla ( loved the little rascals growing up LOL)


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I think once you look into her eyes and spend some time with her, she will name herself.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

The kids picked Zoey for a name. Thanks for all the ideas - we ended up putting them all on a chalk board and agreeing on Zoey


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Aww thats a great name for a sweet lil girl!! Hope your enjoying her, and Im sure the kids adore her!! Our lil one is 6 months old (yesterday) time goes by so fast!! Take lots of pics if you harvest already

Nic & Darla


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

m&m mom said:


> The kids picked Zoey for a name. Thanks for all the ideas - we ended up putting them all on a chalk board and agreeing on Zoey


Congrats on picking out a great name. Sounds like it was a fun family decision. 

Now we just need to see some cute pictures of Miss Zoey!


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Here she is today. We call this pic "Snowy Zoey".


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

This snowy Zoey photo is so cute. Much congratulations!


----------

